
Spotify Is Using the Toilet to Teach How to Use Internal Code - fagnerbrack
http://imgur.com/gallery/TwXJb
======
chetanahuja
The first time I saw this was in Google toilets something like 7-8 years ago
(before I joined Google later). The series of tutorials there were cutely
named things like "learning on the loo" or "pondering on the potty" or some
such.

